# First time on this Forum..!



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Some basic questions: are you interested in target shooting, hunting or 3D (foam animal shooting, simulating hunting)? If there's a club or commercial shop nearby, you can try different aspects of the sport. 

Some people gravitate towards the high-tech compound/release/scope sight style, and others go to the other extreme: barebow, traditional or longbow. (I'm an Olympic-stlye recurve/fingers/sight shooter.) 

You can check out target shooting through your provincial or national organization (FITA, the international sanctioning group, should have a link for Canadian organizations: www.archery.org - I think this is it: http://www.fca.ca/). 3D and field organizations includes NFAA, IBO etc., but I'm not sure about the Canadian equivalent. 

Archers are a pretty friendly bunch and are quick to share their interest (but try to get some training from a real certified instructor.) Youtube has some good videos of Olympic-style competition shooting - archerytv section http://www.archeryworldcup.org/default.asp?s_id=0&link_id=53 (compound and recurve) or a clip of Park Sung Hyun will show world-class technique: not just the best woman archer, probably the best archer period, though she's recently retired. Canadian shooters are not too shabby.


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree with archerygal. If you can, try a few different styles of archery and definitely try different kinds of bows before you buy one. Pro shops and clubs are good places to start and the staff/members are often willing to let you try out their equipment before you buy. There are many schools that offer archery as a phy ed option, too, so you may want to contact your local high school or college and see if there's anyone there who can introduce you to the sport.

Archery is a really fun sport and I enjoy it immensely. I shoot a compound bow - sight, release, all the bells and whistles - but I've tried shooting bare bow and traditional/recurve. I like the power and speed I can get out of a compound bow vs. a recurve, but I admire all the women who get out there and shoot.


----------



## MetuoMe95 (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay, thank you so much!
I found a relatively local place to take archery lessons and they supply the rental equipment so I'll ask to try and test out a few bows as well.
I can't wait!!


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Beware the addiction! I am very new too. Just got a bow for Christmas, been to a couple of ranges and a 3D shoot and there's no turning back. You won't regret it.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

MetuoMe95 said:


> Okay, thank you so much!
> I found a relatively local place to take archery lessons and they supply the rental equipment so I'll ask to try and test out a few bows as well.
> I can't wait!!


Oh good, I'm so happy to hear that! Take a lesson (or lessons), and try as many bows as you can. Lessons and renting might seem expensive at first, but will definitely pay off. It's much better to start off informed, trained, and well-equipped. You're setting yourself up for success right off the bat, and are less likely to get discouraged or worse, injured. And even if you start off with one type of bow, you can always try something else later on. Most people shoot either compound OR traditional, but a few of us shoot both--once the addiction kicked in, I couldn't help myself!

By the way, you came to the right place! Congratulations, and welcome! Keep us updated, and let us know what kind of bow you decide on.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

:welcomesign: to AT and archery! The other day a friend told my hubby and I "Archery is your crack isn't it!".


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome and happy shooting good luck with what ever you chose


----------



## MetuoMe95 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I've been shooting once a week for a month now, and I LOVE IT!
You're right; there's no going back.

My instructor said I was VERY good for a beginner and I'm thinking of getting my own equipment soon...
I'm looking more at more competitive shooting than hunting.
Since signing up, all I think about is Tuesday evenings.

Thanks guys!


----------



## MetuoMe95 (Jan 22, 2011)

By the time I reach what they call "Level 2" I think I'll get my own gear to stay consistent. I'll update what I end up getting...


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated! Have you been able to try out any different bows? If so, which ones? 
Now you know why most of us are here on AT: I thought archery would be a fun hobby to take up again, but it quickly became an obsession. Target, 3D, field archery, and soon hunting. . . I can't get enough. Keep shooting and let us know which bow you decide on!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are loving it and are going to stick with it I say get your own equipment now. It will only make you better when you have exactly everything set up to you. You also take more pride and get more confident with it in my opinion. Welcome and Good Luck


----------



## MetuoMe95 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been shooting many recurves, and I really like them.
Like the KAP ones, and wooden beginner ones, and they let us try their professional recurve bows... They were really heavy and hard to pull back! 
I like shooting barebow...


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

I am new to the sport myself and went with a recurve to start. It is much less technical than a compound and in my opinion takes a bit more mastery of the art to do well with. You'll probably get more speed with compound if that's what you're looking for. I just find recurves to be more elegant. Once I improve, I will probably get a compound as a second bow. I just didn't fall in love with them like I did with the recurve when testing them but they are wonderful pieces of equipment.

What it will come down to is preference and what you want to achieve. Good luck deciding...I am sure you'll have fun either way.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I love the feeling of power the compound gives me LOL. Only 16 day's till Turkey's beware!!!!!!! I'm thinking they won't be none to scared though!!!!!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

MetuoMe95 said:


> I like shooting barebow...


Traditional is my favorite, too, and it is definitely more of a challenge. I just started shooting a small recurve for fun, but for 3D and hunting I still shoot compound barebow (no sights or release). Can't stand not being able to feel the string...


----------



## CdnShootergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Halton Hills has a great 3-D course. My husband and I have shot there a couple of times.We drive from Kingston to shoot it. Nice course! I think they have a shoot in April? I just remember it still being cold out with a little snow left on the ground! Good luck!


----------



## MetuoMe95 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys sorry for such a late reply!
I have a blue KAP Winstar II riser, carbon clicker, 20lb SF limbs. I've been shooting on and off for a while. Right now, I'm doing an intermediate archery course with Bruce Savage!
He says that I should get a stabilizer soon to help with my groupings.... the problem is, when I shot with one of the club's stabilizers, I got tired very quickly with my bow hand. ARe there any excersises I could do to build up some muscle before buying a stabilizer, and what is a good stabilizer?

CdnShootergirl, where is the 3D archery course; that sounds like way too much fun??

I usually shoot in Mississauga or behind the Science Centre in Toronto. 

Also, how do you know when you need new limbs/riser in terms of performance?
Don't get me wrong I love my riser! But I have no idea how to make the centre shot adjustments, etc on the Winstar. I never recieved a manual!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That is pretty late lol! You are going to have to try out different stabs and weights. Then when you find one you like, shoot it to get your muscles used to it.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Late response!!!!


----------



## WhispheringWind (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome. 
My husband started me out with a compound at low poundage to get my form where it needed to be. As my form and shooting improved then he would raise the poundage a little at a time.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol3: Even though a late response glad you are still around :nod:


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

re: stabilizer: I suggest that you rest the bow on your toe between shots or rest the stabilizer on the ground. 

Also, when you raise the bow, make sure you keep the shoulder down (think about raising your hand, not your arm or "scoop" the hand up when you raise the bow.) Think about pulling the bow arm shoulder blade down before raising the bow. (BTW, it's archeryal, not gal, but on the women's forum, I guess it's a natural mistake. Just visiting.)


----------

